# Reading Railway Signals?



## inspiration100 (Sep 18, 2008)

On my next trip I would find it fun to be able to understand the railway signals. Can anyone provide me with a thread here where it's been discussed how to read them or a website that talks about it well?

Thanks!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 18, 2008)

inspiration100 said:


> On my next trip I would find it fun to be able to understand the railway signals. Can anyone provide me with a thread here where it's been discussed how to read them or a website that talks about it well?Thanks!


Where are you traveling, exactly?

Traditionally, each railroad has potentially had its own signal scheme, and the equipment often has not been replaced as mergers happen.


----------



## inspiration100 (Sep 21, 2008)

Next trip will again be the good ol' Coast Starlight so Seattle to LA


----------



## inspiration100 (Sep 23, 2008)

Any help?


----------

